# cold nodule biopsy



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

so I had another ultrasound done and they said I have a cold nodule and I am having a biopsy in may ( closest I can be booked)
do I need to be worried, is it cancer?
How treatable is it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> so I had another ultrasound done and they said I have a cold nodule and I am having a biopsy in may ( closest I can be booked)
> do I need to be worried, is it cancer?
> How treatable is it?


Hope you can put yourself on a cancellation list? Well; some are benign and some are not. That is the best I can tell you!!

Here is some info on cold nodules which you may like to read.................

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

I hate this for you!!


----------

